# للبيع فيلا مميزه بالبنفسج 12 بالتجمع الاول



## اسلام محمد (24 يناير 2012)

كود الاعـــــــلان : 1241124
للبيع فيلا مميزه بالبنفسج 12 بالتجمع الاول مساحتها 315متر + 135متر حديقه 
	الدور الارضى ..(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 3حمام + مطبخ)
	البيسمنت ..(مساحه مفتوحه + حمام + مطبخ)
المطلوب / 750 الف جنيه (بتسهيلات)
35% دفعه تعاقد + 15% دفعه استلام و الباقى على سنتين
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

